# Deviants!



## the smiling weirwood

Is anyone here a member of Deviantart?


----------



## Shadow Trooper

No, but having just had a look at the site I have added it to my favourites.

Funny, but I wouldn't put me down as one of those who is a lover of art, 'cause I always pictured art lovers as people 'touring galleries'.

But looking on the site there are so many submissions that make you think WOW, these people are good!


----------



## Lioness

I am a deviant, and uploading a whole stock of things at the moment.

My Page


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Lioness said:


> I am a deviant, and uploading a whole stock of things at the moment.
> 
> http://pianochick66.deviantart.com


 

There's something about a lady who doesn't mind addmitting to being a deviant! LOL


----------



## AE35Unit

the smiling weirwood said:


> Is anyone here a member of Deviantart?


 
Yep,currently reading my messages now!
I get the impression you like trees a lot and thats what i'm looking for. great tree pics.
My page
Stumm47 on deviantART


----------



## Team 2012

We constantly cruise this site, looking for art or just goggling.  Amazing stuff.   It's like "in the future, everybody will be a fine artist, you just have to find them".


----------



## AE35Unit

I think Wy should put her Daz renders up on dArt. They'd do well on there!
But where's everyone else? Jeff(Maji) is one of my contacts on there,anyone else?


----------



## Wybren

What exactly is deviant art? (and thank you  )


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> What exactly is deviant art? (and thank you  )



Its a website for artists,poets,photographers etc. Not only can you display your work at full size but also sell it!
Have a look at my page
Stumm47 on deviantART 
and
deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## Wybren

Nice Crocus!

Cool, I will look into joining up then


----------



## Mouse

I love DeviantArt!!

Me: malinas on deviantART


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> Nice Crocus!
> 
> Cool, I will look into joining up then



Thanks Wy!


----------



## Pyan

I'm a non-contributing member....just like looking at the amazing stuff some people are doing, as Team said...


----------



## Team 2012

Ideally, ALL art is different


----------



## AE35Unit

Team 2012 said:


> Ideally, ALL art is different



Oh yea,and the stuff on dArt is very diverse. The only thing is the chinese government have banned their countryfolk from submitting work there. If you're in china you can't log in to the site!


----------



## Wybren

Ok well I joined, my user name is Wybrennau


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> Ok well I joined, my user name is Wybrennau


 
cool! Only thing is I havent worked out how you find people by username! Its a weird site layout, no email notifications of replies available either!


----------



## creativeflow20

i do deviant art. hate my username though. what was i thinking --;
can't post my link yet cos i'm newbie.


----------



## Lioness

AE35Unit said:


> cool! Only thing is I havent worked out how you find people by username! Its a weird site layout, no email notifications of replies available either!



A person's page by username is simply:

username.deviantart.com


----------



## Pyar

pyar23.deviantart.com

I have some poems and stories on there. I love the art on that website too.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lioness said:


> A person's page by username is simply:
> 
> username.deviantart.com



Ah i meant by username on here (or by name) after all your page isn't lioness.deviantart.com. Hmmm you know there might actually be someone on there with that user name!
Edit well look at that! There IS someone on there with your user name!
http://www.lioness.deviantart.con


----------



## Lioness

AE35Unit said:


> Ah i meant by username on here (or by name) after all your page isn't lioness.deviantart.com. Hmmm you know there might actually be someone on there with that user name!
> Edit well look at that! There IS someone on there with your user name!
> http://www.lioness.deviantart.con



And she did steal my username.

No favourites, no deviations, only one watcher. A mere 422 pageviews. And she's been hogging that name for 7 years! 7 years I tell you!


----------



## AE35Unit

Lioness said:


> And she did steal my username.
> 
> No favourites, no deviations, only one watcher. A mere 422 pageviews. And she's been hogging that name for 7 years! 7 years I tell you!



Hmmm i noticed she has no avatar up there. Thats usually the first thing a member changes. Troll?


----------



## Lioness

Oh, I didn't change my avatar for ages - I didn't know how to. Just name hogging for the sake of it I think. She doesn't have any deviations or favourites.


----------



## Young stormlord

I am also a member. youngstormlord.deviantart.com


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I've been a member for a couple years now, but have only recently contributed anything. (It's literature, by the way, and no I can't publicly link my profile on here due to some graphic content of that literature. Have to PM me for a link. )


----------



## Mouse

This is me malinas on deviantART if anybody wants to see some dodgy photography and even dodgier writing!


----------



## treicina

I'm also a member of the DA community!

black-phoenix-juliet

I'm trying to develop a realistic style (if you know blackeri/Martha Dahlig, dianae/Diana Özdamar or Melanie Delon, you know what I'm aiming for!) Still got a few years to reach that point, though, I'm afraid


----------



## Dearth

jonnyb4real
I have a couple of fantasy pieces


----------



## charlesartist

Im on deviant. This is my first post so I don't know if I am allowed to link yet. 

Hint: my deviant id is the same as my user name here.


----------



## JenJen

I have an account and have been slapped into actually keeping it active. Deviant art is fantastic if you're looking for reference photography as an artist. It is also brilliant when you are in need of quick fixes of inspiration on a rainy day. It can get a bit overwhelming because of the sheer size of it, but they've really tried to keep it organized.

I cannot recommend it enough, really.


----------



## murrayvincent

some of my art at deviant. look for Kaliban. Gallery.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

the smiling weirwood said:


> Is anyone here a member of Deviantart?


 
Yup! www.DaVinci41.DeviantArt.com


----------



## JenJen

Err. I forgot to actually -add- my deviant art account. Here it is: jenjens-journey


----------



## Arthur_Connelly

I've been on there for a while now, but I've only recently started uploading anything.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Looking back, I think I can actually post my account here...


Maeshalanadae on deviantART


No visual art but I have some stuff of there I can't post on here.



I'm also looking for members on there that can do a couple 3D render requests for me.  I'm not able to pay in anything except stories with concerning characters, hehe.


----------

